# Health Scare how do we cope??



## locovan

I have entered on the forum about my trapped Ulmar nerve but I went to the doctors today as, although I have an appointment with the Neurologist on Monday (that was at short notice as well) I haven't been able to breath properly when I go walking the dog this week and the walks were getting shorter and shorter until within a quarter of a mile Im in trouble
He has got me an appointment for an Xray tomorrow and blood test which he phoned to me as I got back in doors.
There is a thickening at the top of my right lung and my left lung is not working as it should and has mentioned it could be what we all dread to hear. (I cant even say the word)
I have then to have a CT Scan and loads of tests.
The fact that he managed to get this so soon is a frightening and terrifying experience, and it has knock Ray and myself sideways.
Im putting this on here tonight just to say I have always said that when you really need the National health in an emergency it is the best.
The hardest thing tonight was telling my son and his girlfriend. 
They are in tears and it makes you realise just how precious family and life are.
I will tell you how I get on and hope it has all been a false alarm and it is just all nerve damage as after this scare I can put up with the op to unhook the nerve and get the use of my hand and lungs back.


----------



## 106559

Be brave.

Regards Derek.


----------



## CaGreg

So sorry Mavis.
You have a PM

Ca


----------



## Ian_n_Suzy

Hi Mavis,

So sorry to hear this terrible news, I sincerely hope that everything works out for you. I received a similar phone call from my Dad about 8 years ago now and it is the worst news you can ever hear about a parent. In his case it turned out to be Emphyseme (sp?). He is still with us and driving us all mad, but the period of worry is not nice at all.

We are thinking of you.

Ian n Suzy.


----------



## geraldandannie

Hi Mavis

This is not good news. I hope, as do you and Ray and the rest of your family, that it is not what you think.

We'll both be thinking of you tomorrow.

Gerald & Annie


----------



## georgiemac

after an awful day on A/E today - 20 yr old fatal victim of motor bike crash - I have just read your post and want to tell you that I hope everything works out for you - the waiting must be awful- I hope you are OK -more people are than not good luck xx


----------



## ChrisandJohn

Mavis, I'm really sorry to hear this. It must be really scary for you. I do hope when you get a full diagnosis it is not as bad as you fear. You are right to talk to your family and the people that you want to know. That's how you'll get the support you need.


Best wishes

Chris


----------



## IrishHomer

Mavis, I truly hope everything works out for you. Hopefully a false alarm. Good luck. IH


----------



## locovan

Thanks your a great bunch.
Im usually the one doing all the talking arent I but Im gob smacked.
Im very worried but I just cant believe this is happening.
I went through all this with Kidney failure and thats when i stopped smoking about 25years ago.
I have been so healthy always walking the dog, keep fit, swimming and the gym.
As I sit here my breathing is normal but when I get up and walk about it is hardwork.
Anyway I have to get to bed as we are off at 8.30 to Kent and Canterbury
so I will tell you my friends all about what goes on when I get home.
I have to get back on my feet to imput on the Members Bar to keep the Mods on tenterhooks :lol: :lol:


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

Keep your chin up mavis I am stuck for words and thanks for the pms

Dave


----------



## Invicta

Hi Mavis, I have just read this. If there is anything I can do please don't hesitate to ring me. I live only 5 minutes away from the K & C. Perhaps I can help with parking, as at times as I expect you know, it can be awful. My friends sometimes leave their cars at my house and I run them into the hospital in mine then collect them when they are ready.

I will be out and about in Canterbury tomorrow (Tuesday) as I have to get some food in having been away 4 times in the last month, the larder is practically bare and my cousin arrived from Devon this evening for a hastily planned visit.


----------



## locovan

Invicta said:


> Hi Mavis, I have just read this. If there is anything I can do please don't hesitate to ring me. I live only 5 minutes away from the K & C. Perhaps I can help with parking, as at times as I expect you know, it can be awful. My friends sometimes leave their cars at my house and I run them into the hospital in mine then collect them when they are ready.
> 
> As I said, please don't hesitate to ring me-my mobile no is 07860 591887. I will be out and about in Canterbury tomorrow (Tuesday) as I have to get some food in having been away 4 times in the last month, the larder is practically bare and my cousin arrived from Devon this evening for a hastily planned visit.


Hi there you are very kind but a friend is running us in as he said Ray will be to stressed in the trafic at that time of day it gets grid locked doesnt it.
But I will bear this in mind later if Ray should ever need to Park and cant.
God you know who your true friends are at times like this. bless


----------



## DABurleigh

Oh, Mavis, that is a shock for me, so heaven knows how you and Ray are coping.

Should it come to it, your positive outgoing disposition will be a real asset, so keep your chin up and keep talking to us.

Thinking of you both.

Dave


----------



## RedSonja

Mavis
Hope all goes well for you today. Keep up the positive attitude.

Thinking of you.

Sonja


----------



## sallytrafic

The best advice I can offer is: By all means worry about what* is *but don't worry too much about what *might be*.

(Its good for project management as well)

By all means plan but don't fight battles you don't have to.


----------



## litcher

What a terrible shock Mavis, but stay positive. It may well not be what you think so don't worry unnecessarily. I know that's easier to say than do.

Good luck and I'll be thinking of you.

Viv


----------



## Pusser

You asked the question, How do I cope?". I don't even know what to say at all let alone how to cope. I would just collapse in a blubbering heap if it were me and wonder why I was getting picked on.

But nowadays there are loads of things that can be done which only a few years ago could not so your futures bright although probably not Orange.

I just wish you the best of luck and if thoughts help to swing the odds then you have loads from MHF.


----------



## Sundial

*Mavis*

The worse part is the waiting for the appointment (as I am only too aware having waited for months for results - MS in the end) - at least when you know what it really is, you will be able to deal with it positively. Best of luck - will be thinking of you........................

Sundial


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I hope everything goes well at the doc's Mavis, Hopefully it's something like Asthma, or Bronchitis, which have similar symptoms, fingers and everything else crossed.

Kev


----------



## Nora+Neil

Mavis. 

We are sorry to hear your news. 

Stay positive and we hope to God that it is not serious.

Our prayers are with you and Ray.

Love Nora+Neilxxx


----------



## eddied

*Hope*

:? Ciao Mavis, My prayers are with you. I'm hoping it won't be as bad as you think just now, and you will be OK after the tests. 
saluti,
eddied


----------



## clodhopper2006

Oh Mavis what a terrible situation. You are one of the stars of the forum as I'm sure you are in real life too so whatever the outcome you will get so much support from your friends and family.
We're all thinking about you and praying for a happy outcome.

Bob


----------



## patnles

So sorry to hear your news. I hope the results of further tests show up something that is easily treated and you can look forward to feeling well soon.
Lesley


----------



## Penquin

We all detest bad news, or even potentially bad news.  We have all been there and it is a measure of your courage that you are sharing your angst with us all.  

We will all add you to our list of prayers and hope that the results are not as serious as you allude to and that life will return to something like normal a.s.a.p..  

Our thoughts are with you and will remain with you, I know that if any of us can assist in any way we will do so without hesitation. You have many friends on this site, most of whom you have never, and never will, meet but all of whom value your opinions and contributions highly.  

Keep cheerful and keep looking for silver linings as the clouds pass over!  

Dave


----------



## rayc

Mavis, Lesley and I are very sorry to hear of your problem. We had a great time at Hamble and enjoyed sitting around outside Ken and Jenny's MH talking to you and Ray.
Good luck and you are in our prayers,

Ray & Lesley


----------



## locovan

Hi all Thanks so much and although Mrs W hasn't been on but hubby has --
I have a great big thankyou to her as she Pm'd me and more or less said my first Doc was wrong (not in so many words) so I got a second opinion and he did see there was something very wrong with the arm, this gave me the strength to seek another Doc yesterday when I couldn't breath.

Im feeling different today-- that was some awful day yesterday.
We have just got back from the hospital and the blood test is done and the chest xray so it will all be ready for the Consultant on Monday.
Apparently he will book me a CT Scan.
I wonder if my Doctor might phone before that to give me some news etc.
But today I feel positive again.
You have to be when you see people worse off than yourself in the Hospital.
A poor man with Asthma was struggling for breath and I said to Ray now thats not being able to breath is all about.
At least I have a bit more puff than him.
When it was my turn i went to a cubicle and stripped and put a gown on and the nurse said "what have you done you could have left your pants and trousers on Im only Xraying your chest" Doh   

We even had a meal in Weatherspoons ---something we have never done.
I have just told my neighbour and he said night or day let me run you if anything should happen --aren't people lovely when you need them.
Im always there for him as he lives on his own.
Well thats day 2 :lol:


----------



## locovan

*Re: Mavis*



Sundial said:


> The worse part is the waiting for the appointment (as I am only too aware having waited for months for results - MS in the end) - at least when you know what it really is, you will be able to deal with it positively. Best of luck - will be thinking of you........................
> 
> Sundial


Im sorry to here your news but a positive mind is the best.
I have been so lucky with this Locum yesterday as he did all that pushing to help my visit on monday, the results will be on the Computer by then.
I will deal with it today Im very strong about it.
Good luck to you as I know MS can get you done as its hard when you cant do what you want to.
I love Disco,s and dancing and the stage and now I have to sit back and rest ----not me at all. :x :x 
stopping and hanging on to a fence just taking Louis for a walk is not the Image I like. :lol: :lol:


----------



## CaGreg

Well we are all rooting for you!

Ca


----------



## mooro

If you need anything interpreting/explaining drop me a p.m., would be happy to help.

I'm a doc myself.


----------



## asprn

Mavis,

It's funny (well, not funny at all, but you know what I mean) how life can run up behind you, knock you over, and run off laughing. I can see you're determined to draw strength from wherever you can, and quite right too. 

Here's my tuppence-worth. I'll be thinking of you today & until the results are through, so please keep us posted.

All the best,

Dougie.


----------



## locovan

mooro said:


> If you need anything interpreting/explaining drop me a p.m., would be happy to help.
> 
> I'm a doc myself.


I will do that right now as I would like it explained a bit more.
You dont like to hold the doc up in the surgery when there are other patients waiting.
thanks


----------



## 92859

*health news*

Greetings,

So sorry to hear of your news Mavis, it is devastating to hear any kind of news like this and very difficult to explain to people, especially family and friends.

A friend of ours was reluctant to let anyone know of their problems when he received his diagnosis, which did cause some problems within their family, we chose to let people know of my condition as soon as we thought it was fair.

We have been overwhelmed by support from family and friends everywhere and it at times like this it is good that you know you have the support of others and that they are thinking of you.

Please let us know how you get on, and keep positive!! it is by being positive that I have managed to keep myself going for so long.


----------



## bognormike

Mavis - your first question was how do we cope? We just do, I suppose. One appointment leads to another and you get carried along in a whirl, but you get to settle down eventually, and get into a "routine" :roll: 
Illnesses change your whole outlook on life - you realise quicker than you may have done before that we've all got a limited time here. 
Get through the tests, hopefully not as serious as you feared, and then plan your next trip in the motorhome, or other holidays. We've had targets of "special" events or holidays to look forward to, and always keep those in view. 

Mike & Viv


----------



## locovan

*Re: health news*



Humber-Traveller said:


> Greetings,
> 
> So sorry to hear of your news Mavis, it is devastating to hear any kind of news like this and very difficult to explain to people, especially family and friends.
> 
> A friend of ours was reluctant to let anyone know of their problems when he received his diagnosis, which did cause some problems within their family, we chose to let people know of my condition as soon as we thought it was fair.
> 
> We have been overwhelmed by support from family and friends everywhere and it at times like this it is good that you know you have the support of others and that they are thinking of you.
> 
> Please let us know how you get on, and keep positive!! it is by being positive that I have managed to keep myself going for so long.


I knew you were in the wings somewhere Peter, and you are my example which Im following.
The support I have had has been overwelming too and I hope I will be an example to anyone else who goes through this and feels so alone sitting in the docs chair and just not believing what is being said to them.
I did google the forum yesterday and there was no info on there that matched mine so there is now.
I will also chat to you anytime you want to. :lol: 
Come on lets be positive. I have grabbed that hand again. :BIG: 
All my Love Mavis


----------



## 106559

Good for you. I'm sure you're positive attitude will be a huge bonus.


----------



## Motorhomersimpson

Hi Mavis,

As has been mentioned earlier you're one of the stars of MHF, never any trouble - and always there for everyone when needed.

I'll just reiterate what has been said already, I hope the prognosis is not as bad as you assume and you are soon well. 

Positive thoughts can be hard to find when alone with time to think, I'm sure you have many at home that will keep you company and your mind active, of course you always have us here on MHF - your friends, we'll listen and talk about anything until the cows come home  

Mavis, you're doing the right thing by talking about the situation and with your positive attitude that will help immensely.

Rob


----------



## carolgavin

Hi Mavis, have only just caught your post. I am thinking of you and hoping that the results are good and that you get them really soon so that the wait is over.
I am thinking positive thoughts and am sending them your way hunny!


----------



## Zozzer

It's never easy when you receive bad news but it soon focuses your mind as to what are most important things in life. In Sept 03 my mother died, followed by me at Xmas waking up on a life support machine in intensive care after a very closer encounter with my maker. and that changed my life overnight. The following Xmas, I lost my 42 brother-in-law to that unmentionable word six weeks after he was diagnosed. Two months later I was made redundant.

How did I cope, I said " Sod It ", lifes too short I'm buying a motorhome with my pension and I am going to enjoy what I time I've got left. So now I get away in the as much as I can. Things I wouldn't dream of doing years ago I now dont hesitate to have a go at. Ok so my lungs may not be working as they should with the effects of COPD, but there is nothing wrong with my ears or my eyes, so the other weekend Lynne and I went to see Jean Michael Jarre in Manchester and fullfilled the dream of going to one of his concerts. Wow amazing.

We all have to go one day, but there are no rules saying you have to sit in a chair worrying and waiting. As everyone has said, stay focused on all the positives, and let the doctors worry about the negatives, they get paid for it.


----------



## LeoK

Oh Mavis, your first post sounded devastating, yet already you have another opinion and another attitude. 

I believe that this positive approach is the best to have. 

Wishing you good fortune with your tests and hope for a fast and accurate diagnosis. Meantime will be thinking of you and willing that all turns out fine. 

Hope to meet you soon. 

Best wishes from Penny and Leo (LeoK)


----------



## locovan

Zozzer said:


> It's never easy when you receive bad news but it soon focuses your mind as to what are most important things in life. In Sept 03 my mother died, followed by me at Xmas waking up on a life support machine in intensive care after a very closer encounter with my maker. and that changed my life overnight. The following Xmas, I lost my 42 brother-in-law to that unmentionable word six weeks after he was diagnosed. Two months later I was made redundant.
> 
> How did I cope, I said " Sod It ", lifes too short I'm buying a motorhome with my pension and I am going to enjoy what I time I've got left. So now I get away in the as much as I can. Things I wouldn't dream of doing years ago I now dont hesitate to have a go at. Ok so my lungs may not be working as they should with the effects of COPD, but there is nothing wrong with my ears or my eyes, so the other weekend Lynne and I went to see Jean Michael Jarre in Manchester and fullfilled the dream of going to one of his concerts. Wow amazing.
> 
> We all have to go one day, but there are no rules saying you have to sit in a chair worrying and waiting. As everyone has said, stay focused on all the positives, and let the doctors worry about the negatives, they get paid for it.


I hear you message loud and clear.
I to have had bad things happen before as 31 years ago May we lost our 16 year old Daughter which was my biggest fight to get back to sanity and carryon living.
You have made me sit up and think of all the great things I have done.
I danced on stage with the Jordenaires (Elvis's backing Group) at Wembley Arena. 
I have been locked in a room by my son and Ray with Gene Vincent and they stood out side laughing their heads off.
We all as we get older have something wrong but life is to short so my message is lets have a party and enjoy every dawn.
I believe we campers have the right idea we see so much of nature and the wonderful colours and sounds.
"what a wonderful world" as the song goes.


----------



## mandyandandy

And I'm sat here worrying about having a tooth out today  

Good luck to you all and hope the outcome is as great as you all seem to be. 

Mandy


----------



## JockandRita

Hi Mavis,

Like Carol, I have only just come across your thread. I knew that you were having problems with a trapped nerve in your arm, but was really shocked to read about your breathing problems and the drain on your energy.

Here's hoping that all is not what you dread it to be, and that there is some simple explanation accompanied by a simple solution for you.

Got to go now, and take other folks children to school, but I will be thinking of you over the next few days.
Speak to you soon,

Keep yer chin up girl.  

Jock.


----------



## locovan

Thanks Jock---I think your mean chin'S  
You are meeting up with Carper this weekend so I have sent a present to you he is going to deliver it for me.
He promised yesterday he would.
Have a good day


----------



## JockandRita

locovan said:


> Thanks Jock---I think your mean chin'S
> You are meeting up with Carper this weekend so I have sent a present to you he is going to deliver it for me.
> He promised yesterday he would.
> Have a good day


And there's me trying hard to be discreet about the company I will be keeping this weekend. (only joking). :wink:

8O 8O 8O You've really got the old noggin going now Mavis. 
I wonder what on earth it can be? Is it a stick of Southsea rock? :lol:

If it is a slap across the face..............I haven't got a clue what I did to deserve it. :lol: 
Did you meet up with Carper recently, or was it communication through the forum?

Look after yourself Mave.

Och aye the noo, ye ken.

Jock.


----------



## Chascass

Hi Mavis, like Jock I have just noticed your post and I am so very sad at your news (fingers crossed for you) 
I know from the tone of your past posts you are not the kind of a person to take it lying down, best of luck.

Charlie


----------



## clodhopper2006

Anyone heard from Mavis this week?


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

According to her profile, she was on late Sunday night, nothing since then.

I hope she's OK, she's not having a good time of it right now.

Kev.


----------



## JockandRita

clodhopper2006 said:


> Anyone heard from Mavis this week?


Hi there folks,

I am in touch with Ray (Mavis's husband), and as soon as I get his blessing, I'll update you all.

What I can tell you right now, is that she is in good hands at this time. 

Best regards,

Jock.


----------



## greenasthegrass

I have been watching this thread alot as my dad has just had similar goings on but sadly he has lung cancer just diagnosed today and when I have stopped wailing am sure will get on with life.  According to the consultant he has good chance of being cured I always thought things like this were terminal so there is light at the end of the tunnel oops not that tunnel! oh no pass me a spade to dig my hole deeper.  

He starts chemo next week so am hoping Mavis is not in same boat and am sure an up date soon will be good. 

Greenie


----------



## Briarose

Hi I have only just read this topic, I must have missed it before.

Mavis I hope and pray that your news is good.........and will be waiting to hear how you are getting on.

Greenie sorry to hear your news too, the only thing I can say to you is that a good ten years or so ago, we worked for a guy that was diagnosed with lung cancer, they removed one of his lungs and as far as I know he is still ok to this day...........well he was when I last heard as he moved abroad to Spain.


----------



## carolgavin

Sorry about your dad greeni was hoping it was just an infection. 
Hope Mavis is ok.


----------



## 106559

greenasthegrass said:


> I have been watching this thread alot as my dad has just had similar goings on but sadly he has lung cancer just diagnosed today and when I have stopped wailing am sure will get on with life.  According to the consultant he has good chance of being cured I always thought things like this were terminal so there is light at the end of the tunnel oops not that tunnel! oh no pass me a spade to dig my hole deeper.
> 
> He starts chemo next week so am hoping Mavis is not in same boat and am sure an up date soon will be good.
> 
> Greenie


Encouraging post. All the best to everyone in similar situations.


----------



## peejay

Just noticed this thread, so sorry to hear about this Mavis.
Here was me moaning about toothache this morning, puts it all into perspective.
Keep your chin up Mavis and Greenie too, we're all here for both of you.

Pete&Judy xx


----------



## 92859

*health*

Greetings,



> What I can tell you right now, is that she is in good hands at this time. Smile


Thanks for that Jock.



> have been watching this thread alot as my dad has just had similar goings on but sadly he has lung cancer just diagnosed today


Sorry about your Dad Greenie, I hope he has some good news at the end and a cure in sight.

If you are out there Mavis, hope everything is OK, looking forward to hearing from you.


----------



## Polo

*How do we cope*

Hi Greenie so sorry to hear about the news of your Dad, so much can be done now, so here's hoping. You are in our thoughts. Keep us posted if you feel able.

Mavis, have been watching this thread and can only say, as others have said, chin up and best foot forward. Keep us posted when you feel able.


----------



## JockandRita

greenasthegrass said:


> oh no pass me a spade to dig my hole deeper.


No need to Greenie, as there is no hole to dig. We all know what you meant.

Sorry to hear about your Dad's condition, and really do hope that he pulls through.

Unfortunately, I still haven't had an update from Ray yet, re Mavis's current situation, so here's hoping that "no news is good news".

Regards,

Jock.


----------



## JockandRita

*Mavis's update*

Hello all,

On behalf of Mavis & Ray, it is my sad duty to inform you all that Mavis was admitted as an emergency patient to hospital on Thursday night, 04/06/09, whilst struggling to breath and in severe discomfort. On Saturday evening, Ray responded to correspondence on behalf of myself and Carper, to our concerns re Mavis's condition. Ray informed us that Mavis was on a chest drain, which was removed late that evening, and that Mavis was being monitored, awaiting tests.

Ray has just contacted me, and it would appear that the problem with paralysis that Mavis was having in her arm, has now extended to the other arm, which seems to tie in with test results connected with "asbestosis".
Whilst Mavis has never worked in a hazardous environment, it turns out that by hanging out to dry, the clothes she laundered for close ones who worked at Chatham Dockyards, she has been exposed to spores over the years, which are only now rearing their ugly head, and causing horrendous health problems for Mavis and other poor victims.

Although Mavis is perky, she and Ray are going through a terrible situation, and have been together for 51 years (last week), with hardly a day apart.
They will take each day as it comes, and will take comfort in each others company every day, as time goes on.

I am sure that you will all join me in wishing Mavis & Ray all the very best, and hope that some good for them, will come out of this terrible news.

Our hopes and prayers go out to them.

Yours sincerely,

Jock.

*PLEASE COULD A MOD STICKY THIS POST FOR A REASONABLE PERIOD, BEFORE IT GETS LOST.* Regards, Jock.


----------



## DABurleigh

Many thanks, Jock.

Mavis & Ray - praying for you both. Try to stay perky and think of good things.

Dave


----------



## CaGreg

I know that MHF posts are the last thing on Mavis' mind right now, but I have just logged in and am so upset with her bad news.
I am keeping her in my 'special people' prayers and am also asking our angel in heaven to get together with Mavis' angel in heaven to pull a few strings up there for her.

Ca


----------



## bob44

Jock & Rita,

When you are able, please convey our thoughts and best wishes to this lovely couple, too. We only knew Ray & Mavis from this site but were fortunate enough to meet them in the flesh on a really sunny day at the MHF Southsea Rally last month.

If the photo attachment below comes out ok please pass it on to them when you can. Also, there are a couple more similar shots taken by Coulstock (Harry & Pat) within the Southsea Rally Phot Album.

M & R might not have seen them yet but when they can we hope that they will cheer them up a little at this difficult time.

All Best to you two, too.

Bob and Margaret Lewis
at Southsea


----------



## 96299

Terrible terrible news. My thoughts and prayers are with them both.

steve


----------



## 106559

Lost for words. I'm crying!


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

Hi Mavis no pms for a few days . hope you are ok.
Miles apart but just a pm away

dave P


----------



## geraldandannie

Thanks for the update, Jock.

I'd had a couple of PMs from Ray, but hadn't heard the latest. Such sad news for a lovely couple. My heart goes out to them both.

Gerald


----------



## 106559

My eldest sister had access to the truth about this dreadful DISEASE but at the time she was a high ranking civil servant! Official Secre.T @/t
She cried when I went to work on the rigs at the rough end ,but the Asbestos thing needs airing!
Far worse long term than most of us have ever had to cope with


----------



## 92859

*Health sacre*

Greetings,

Thanks Jock for keeping us informed, it is devastating news and a subject that is on many peoples minds nowadays.

Both Chris and I are pleased that Mavis is perky and are holding it together.

You are in our thoughts and prayers Mavis and Ray.


----------



## Penquin

The news is very shocking and something that none of us would like to be on the receiving end of. It is impossible to express our true feelings - words cannot do them justice and are so inadequate.  


We are thinking of you and praying for your successful recovery, but we are both very confident that whatever lies ahead Mavis will remain optimistic and cheerful - in that way she is a real star.  

Dave and Lesley


----------



## Rapide561

*Mavis*

Ohhh, Mavis. Thinking of you, a big cuddle from Jenny and a kiss from me too. Ray, keep your chin up, we are all with you.

Russell


----------



## Sharnor

Mavis and Ray

I am so sorry to hear about your news. Although we have never met, you have always been there for everyone on this forum Mavis and my heart is really sore at hearing about your illness. My love and thoughts are with you.

*Jock* Thank you for keeping us informed.

Sharon


----------



## litcher

Mavis, I'm so sorry to hear your news. My thoughts are with you.

Viv


----------



## rowley

Thinking and praying for you both at this time.


----------



## RedSonja

Try and keep positive Mavis and Ray. You will both be in my prayers.

Sonja


----------



## Chascass

Terrible news, Jock please pass on our best wishes to Mavis and Ray.

Charlie


----------



## 92859

*Health*

Greetings,

Mavis, you have helped us to get through our own uncertain times, now it is your time to hold on to your dreams, we hope that you can get through this difficult time with help from Ray, our warmest thoughts and wishes are with every step of the way.


----------



## greenasthegrass

My sincere wishes are with you. My dad has never smoked, never drunk well not unreasonably anyway and was an auto electrician he had come into contact with asbestos brake liners - he is in the same position.

Hope you get to read our thoughts and wishes and hope you are comfortable at this time. 

Regards

Janet


----------



## chrisgreen

mavis and ray.
im sat in my office at work,after just having internet fitted,and being offline for ages.
im stuned to read your news,i am not a religios man but if there is a god myself and fran will pray for you mavis,i wish you all the best,and you are in my thoughts.

good luck
chris


----------



## clodhopper2006

This is such sad, sad news. I'm so sorry to hear about it as I too have never met you Mavis but instictively like you from you postings on here. I wish you and Ray many happy times to come. You are both in my prayers,

Bob


----------



## carolgavin

Hi Mavis I feel I have got to know you through our PM's to each other, although I have not met you in person you are definitely one of the good guys. Am thinking of you and wishing you well.


----------



## Briarose

Hi Mavis I hope that sometime soon you are able to log in to MHF and know that we are all rooting for you, my thoughts and prayers are with you both. Why is life so unfair at times ? take care too Ray and if you ever need to talk we are all here for you.


----------



## Carper

Hi Mavis 

We are really sorry to hear your news. There are too many people with that awful disease in our area....why does it only seem to effect the good ones

You are both in our thoughts

Doug & Elaine


----------



## Ian_n_Suzy

So sorry to hear this terrible news. Here's hoping you can pull through it and grace us all with your presence on the forums once again.

Thinking of you.


----------



## JockandRita

bob44 said:


> Jock & Rita,
> 
> When you are able, please convey our thoughts and best wishes to this lovely couple, too.


All done Bob.

Regards,

Jock.


----------



## JockandRita

Hi all,

As received a short while ago, here is Ray's latest update on "our" Mavis.

*I've visited all day again today. She is so cheerful I cant believe her. She is one tough cookie. We hope as soon as she has a biopsy she can come home until they decide what, if any treatment to offer her. Still awaiting conclusive test results.*

*Yes Mavis is a one in a million. Always there for everyone else with little or no concern for herself. Even in her current condition, she is carrying her discharge drain container around the ward sorting people's problems, helping where she can. She never gives in. 
Regards, Ray*

I too have never met Mavis, but I just know from mutual correspondence over the many months past, that she is "our" Mavis. Good on you Mave.

Jock & Rita.


----------



## geraldandannie

JockandRita said:


> I too have never met Mavis, but I just know from mutual correspondence over the many months past, that she is "our" Mavis. Good on you Mave.


We met Mavis for the first time at the Shrubbery Rally, near Lyme Regis. Although Mavis and I sometimes occupy diametrically opposite points of view, we had some interesting chats. Ray is a lovely chap, and is obviously devoted to Mavis. We saw them again at Newbury.

I really hope we get to see them both again soon.

Gerald


----------



## patnles

Hi Mavis, I'm sorry the news was not good and that you have already had to undergo urgent treatment. What a scarey time it must be for you and your hubby. I want you to know that Pat and I will be thinking and praying for you both and I hope you are feeling more comfortable now. 
Lesley


----------



## asprn

Ray and Mavis,

I've sent you a PM expressing how I feel. All I'll say here is that along with so many others, I'm standing with you too.

Dougie.


----------



## zulurita

Just logged onto MHF whilst at McDonalds in Honfleur.

So sorry Mavis to read about your news, I do hope there is some treatment for you and wish you all the best.


----------



## Invicta

I only met Mavis a few weeks ago at the Hamble Rally when she came over and introduced herself. From what I saw of her and having read her postings here, I formed an opinion that she is someone who gives of her all and takes very little.

We realised that we have quite a lot in common. Part of her family research is connected to the village in which I now live, only a few miles away from where she and Ray reside. Also my late husband came from the Medway towns where Mavis lived-unfortunately for her now we learn as her condition it would seem is directly connected to the Dockyards at Chatham.

I do hope to meet up with her again soon and if she or Ray are reading this I am nearby if there is anything I can do-Peggy.


----------



## MrsW

I have finally got on here today to read this whole thread - I am away in Italy at present staying with my sister and have not been able to get on the forum. Dave (hubby) had told me of this awful news, and I am still deeply shocked as I read through this long thread and watch the story unfold.

Mavis I do hope the chest drain is helping things - usually one it starts to do its job one starts to feel less breathless and I hope this is the case for you. Please feel free to pm me if you need any help or advice which I might be able to help you with. I leave Italy at lunchtime tomorrow although I am not going straight home as we have a weekend away booked at Longleat with the MH (Booked before I decided I could take some leave and see my sister and her family for the first time in 18 months) However I think Dave plans to bring a laptop and dongle so I should be able to check my emails unless there is no service there.

Meanwhile please be assured that you remain in my thoughts and prayers. I have never met you but we have pm'd enough for me to know you are a fighter! I think the time has come for a bit of a battle and feel sure that you know we are all behind you! (Does that sound cowardly? I for one would not want to be lugging your chest drain bottle around with me, but then I'm a very poor patient!!)

All love to you both,
Lesley.


----------



## StAubyns

I've only just picked up on this thread and its fair to say that I am really shocked to read of your bad news. I have heard of asbestoses but I never realised it could be caused in such a manner.

We will be thinking of you and wish you a speedy recovery


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

Jock and Rita please convey my sorrow to Mavis, I must have missed your "update" .
I have only got to know Mavis thro posts and pms.

What a lovelly person she is.
We wish her and Ray well

Dave P


----------



## geraldandannie

MrsW said:


> Please feel free to pm me if you need any help or advice which I might be able to help you with.


Hi Lesley

When I met Mavis at Lyme Regis, one of the first things she said (when talking about MHF) is how much she was grateful for your advice given to her a little while ago. Although she can't get on here at the moment, I'm sure if she could, she'd be telling you herself.

She so loves MHF, and chatting with everyone she's met in this virtual world. Let's just hope it's not too long before she's back on here again, roaming the corridors of the Members Bar looking for a good discussion 8O :wink:

Gerald


----------



## ChrisandJohn

geraldandannie said:


> Let's just hope it's not too long before she's back on here again, roaming the corridors of the Members Bar looking for a good discussion 8O :wink:
> 
> Gerald


 ...and doing her researches to find out what she can about anything and everything and letting us all know.

I'm so sorry Mavis about what you're going through. I'm confident though that you'll find out all you can and keep yourself well informed about your condition and its treatment. I wish you all the best.

Chris


----------



## geraldandannie

ChrisandJohn said:


> ...and doing her researches to find out what she can about anything and everything and letting us all know.


Her reason for starting this thread was to highlight illnesses that happen, in the hope that people would be more inclined to open up to 'friends' on here and discuss things openly. That's Mavis all over - talking about her own problems only so it might help people deal with their own.

Gerald


----------



## JockandRita

*Update on "our" Mavis 12/06/09*

Hello all,

Ray has emailed me, and there may be some light at the end of the tunnel. Apparently, some of the test results are back, and initially, it would appear that only a small part of the lung is affected. 
Ray & Mavis will be having a meeting with doctors today, to discuss the findings, with a view to early treatment to prevent the conditioning worsening.

I have replied, and as well as letting them both know that all our fingers here on MHF are crossed for today's meeting, I have also sent Ray a link to this forum, so that he can read and pass on everybody's love and good wishes. Hopefully he'll print off the pages, for Mavis to read. 
With all the running back and forth, I am sure that he will be worn out himself.

As I get the info, I'll continue to update.

Best regards,

Jock.


----------



## Pusser

Light at the end of the tunnel is good. Very good. I like tunnels with light at the end of them. Hopefully, the consultants will throw everything at it and earn their money.


----------



## Penquin

I think we will all sit and wait with baited breath and fingers crossed (plus anything else we can think of) in the hope that there will be some good news soon, Mavis as always is only doing "what she thinks is right" and is only doing her normal activity of trying to help others.  

Her resilience and fortitude have been commented on by so many - we can't all be wrong can we!  

We hope the news is quick to come and the outcome excellent.

Please do keep us all informed.

Dave and Lesley


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

We're all rooting for you Mavis.

Kev.


----------



## greenasthegrass

ohhoohooho great news today - Dad is having a small part of lung removed and specialist thinks he has 98% of full recovery. Its like having a mirror image going on - lets hope Mavis is he same.

Have not slept very well for a week last night was the best night for ages. 

Dad's op is in 2 weeks and the Specialist thinks he may not even need chemo - we are so hopeful.

Hope Mavis comes on soon we are waiting for her jolly old self back pdq!

Greenie


----------



## 92859

*treatment*

Greetings,



> Dad is having a small part of lung removed and specialist thinks he has 98% of full recovery


That's great news Greenie, wish him the best from us, its so good to hear positive news.

I go into hospital today to have the astices around the liver/abdomen drained to help ease the swelling and pain, then it is back on chemo in two weeks for a start of new sessions.


----------



## greenasthegrass

Aw thanks Peter best of luck yourself. 

Greenie


----------



## JockandRita

greenasthegrass said:


> ohhoohooho great news today - Dad is having a small part of lung removed and specialist thinks he has 98% of full recovery. Its like having a mirror image going on - lets hope Mavis is he same.


Great news Greenie. You'll be so relieved, as will your dad.

Good luck to him.

Jock.


----------



## carol

I just wish everyone the very best of news and the means to keep smiling through it all. This year just seems to have been one for awful news from friends and family and the wider MHF family.

To all those who have had bad news, may you all see some light at the end of the tunnel.

I have been following the thread but never know what to write - so Mavis I sincerely hope your news today will have given you cause to hope that there is some light.

My thoughts are with you

Carol


----------



## 104477

I have been at a loss what to say. When Sue was diagnosed with breast cancer the other year we went through a spectrum of emotions. 
The specialist's ,doctors and nursing staff at both K&C and QEQM hospitals were exemplary. 
Mavis and Ron, we both wish you well, remain positive.

Rob and Sue

(Mavis that's Rob not his twin Jock :wink: )


----------



## Coulstock

*Get Well Mavis*

Pat and I have been in the (Vodafone) communications black hole that is Fairlight Wood CC for the past week and so haven't been able to keep abreast ( via Early Birds) of Mavis's progress - suffice to say we met (in person) for the first time at the Southsea rally and more specifically we both send our love and support to Mavis ( and Ray) - Mavis - you can do it

Harry & Pat


----------



## locovan

You lot are making me cry --bless you all for all these lovely thoughts and wishes.
Im home for the weekend as the Consultant said to go home and have a break, as I have had so much bad news and so many tests but he cant do anything until the culture has grown from the fluid they have drained from my lung all 5.5 ltres and 2 litres I threw up from my tummy.
He is sending for me on Wednesday when Im booked in for a Tunnel scan of my airways to see if any Cancer lies hidden there.
I cant believe that doing the washing of Rays work clothes 30 years ago has caused this.
Asbetos is very damaging and they are only just seeing so many people suffering from the outcome.
I have a real battle on my hands, but with all these lovely wishes, I will fight--- I promise
The nurses, as they said bye to me today, were all in tears, which shocked me somewhat but I have been the little helper and have looked after the other 3 patients in my room, as they could not get out of bed to do things.

In fact we have had a laugh because you just have to laugh.

My question was how do you cope---the answer is with laughter and great friends and the love of life--THANKYOU xxxxx Mavis


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

Hi Mavis glad to hear that you are home for a rest.
Just to give you a little cheer look at the post old school photos, See if you recognise any one
Best Wishes
Dave P on a new bike.


----------



## bob44

Mavis, 
Welcome Home - You are a STAR and an inspiration to us lesser Mortals xxxxx

Bob & Maggie


----------



## JockandRita

Mavis my wee darling. Am I glad to see you back on the forums.

Thanks for posting to let others know the score, and that you are home for the weekend.
It's great to see you again.

A big hug and a kiss from Rita and I. :wink: 

Jock.

P.S. Doug is on his way to Germany, but has sent you a PM.


----------



## gaspode

Hi Mavis

We've just got your news out here in France. Loads of good wishes from me and Jen, keep your chin up and get on with life, I know you can be relied upon to put up a good fight and come out on top.

Ken & Jen


----------



## exmusso

*Coping*

Hi Mavis,

Glad to hear you're home for a rest and good to see you posting again.

I'm sure the others will excuse you from posting on the EB thread until you're feeling better.

Jock has done a good job of updating everyone.

All the best to you and Ray.

Cheers,
Alan


----------



## locovan

DTPCHEMICALS said:


> Hi Mavis glad to hear that you are home for a rest.
> Just to give you a little cheer look at the post old school photos, See if you recognise any one
> Best Wishes
> Dave P on a new bike.


Hi
I have done the school photo ---didnt know you went to my school.
You little tinker you
Love mavis


----------



## geraldandannie

MAVIS !!!!!!

Great to see you on here. There's an interesting discussion on the BNP you might want to take a look at 8O 

We've missed you  

Gerald


----------



## carolgavin

Hi mavis sweetie glad you are home for a wee while and great to see your posts again. Also wasn't it great to see Peters (humber-travellers) wavy hand. My love to you both!


----------



## Invicta

Very pleased to read that you are back home Mavis and obviously smelling that lovely Seasalter air! Take plenty of sniffs at it to stand you in good stead for the next round of investigations.

I was very pleased to read too of the nurses in tears at your leaving. Just shows what a super patient you have been and that nurses still have hearts despite the constant pressure being put on them these days to reach the ever increasing 'tasks'.

Peggy x


----------



## 92859

*BAck home*

Greetings,

Lovely to see you are back at home Mavis, I can imagine how you feel, we both hope the test go OK and they can help you as much as possible. I know Ray will be looking after you well in the meantime.

Asbestos is a bad thing, my first encounter with it was in the 1960's when we used to blow out car brake drums with an airline in the garage, not thinking that it could come back to haunt you in later life.

Take care and keep us informed of how you are going.

It is great to have so many friends around you at times like this, it just goes to show what a lovely bunch of people there are on the our forum.


----------



## Motorhomersimpson

Hi Mavis,

you have been missed, thanks for taking the time to come here and update us all about your situation. 

Best wishes.

Rob


----------



## locovan

Invicta said:


> Very pleased to read that you are back home Mavis and obviously smelling that lovely Seasalter air! Take plenty of sniffs at it to stand you in good stead for the next round of investigations.
> 
> I was very pleased to read too of the nurses in tears at your leaving. Just shows what a super patient you have been and that nurses still have hearts despite the constant pressure being put on them these days to reach the ever increasing 'tasks'.
> 
> Peggy x


Hi peggy 
I tell you we are so lucky to have K&Canterbury University Hospital.
I cant fault them.
So clean to.
Three cheers for our Hospital and all the Staff there.
The Sea air is great Im so lucky to have chosen here to Retire.
You take care to. xx


----------



## locovan

geraldandannie said:


> MAVIS !!!!!!
> 
> Great to see you on here. There's an interesting discussion on the BNP you might want to take a look at 8O
> 
> We've missed you
> 
> Gerald


Are you really going to let me in the Members Bar ---right then make mine a beer and I will draw a stool up and let me begin :lol: :lol:


----------



## DABurleigh

Mavis,

I an as happy as Louis to see you are home for a while 

Dave


----------



## clodhopper2006

Mavis, absolutely lovely to see you back home. Really hope I meet you some day. Take care,

Bob


----------



## CaGreg

Hi Mavis,
Lovely to see you on here again. I will not breathe on my laptop as I have tonsillitis and I don't want you to catch it from me when you read my message.
      

Ca


----------



## Invicta

Hi peggy 
I tell you we are so lucky to have K&Canterbury University Hospital.
I cant fault them.
So clean to.
Three cheers for our Hospital and all the Staff there.
The Sea air is great Im so lucky to have chosen here to Retire.
You take care to. xx[/quote]

I just wonder Mavis reading your comments about the K & C how many realise that without all out action by people in East Kent the Kent & Canterbury hospital that is part of the East Kent Hospitals University NHS Foundation Trust would not exist in its present form? It was set to be a 65 bedded Care of the Elderly hospital with a Minor Injuries Unit.

Back in 1990s it was part of the government's plan to reduce the number of hospital beds in East Kent. By public action which included protest meetings, marches, demonstrations and adjournment debates in Parliament, the government was stopped in its tracks. Hazel Blairs was a Minister of Health at the time, say no more!

What was achieved is now far in excess of what we could ever have hoped to retain at the Kent & Canterbury hospital. Interestingly the Chair and Vice Chair of the action group CHEK,(Concern for Health in East Kent) are now governors of the Trust so it now has excellent public represenation on the board.

Admittedly we did loose the A & E department to Ashford and Thanet but in its place have an Emergency Care Centre with a Minor Injuries Unit that can cater for at least 80 % of the patients that would have attended the previous A & E department. Medical emergencies such as yours are extremely well catered for as you experienced. My 6 year old granddaughter Rhiannon recently broke two toes. She was dealt with admirably by the Nurse Practitioner on the Minor Injuries Unit at the K & C. This nurse arranged for Rhiannon's foot to be x rayed, sutured the accompanying laceration, gave her analgesics and antibiotics and referred her to the next orthopaedic clinic. I am pleased to say that her foot is now well on the mend.

Why am I relating all this? I just want MHFs to know that 'People Power', for want of better terminology, can directly influence government. By our protests and activities we did save a hospital that was doomed for almost closure!

Fuller information of CHEK's activities can be found on its web site www.chek.org.uk


----------



## locovan

Hi all
The thing is I signed the protest at the time Peggy as in an emergency we would be diverted to Margate or Ashford where it is miles away from here in Seasalter and boy Im so glad we won as my visitors would have had a difficult time getting to see me and I would not have coped without them.
We have had a great day today as Ray drove me in my new car (a Suzuki
Alto which the garage at Whitstable harbour sold to him in 20 minutes so that Ray could get to the hospital to pick me up)
We always thought the M/H and a bus pass would see us through but you realise that there are times that your own transport is essential.

We went to the MCC rally at Mount Ephram Hernhill Faversham and had a BQ with our friends and walked around the gardens.
It was very warm and enjoyable.
It was great to see old friends as well but people end up crying I find that so hard to bear.
I will try and get to some more rallies to see them and maybe be a bit stronger to have a dance or two.
I have cancelled Italy so I might make the global and meet more of my cyber friends from MHF--we will see.
Anyway Im off to bed now so night night sweet dreams xx


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

Thats the way Mavis

Dave P


----------



## geraldandannie

locovan said:



> I have cancelled Italy so I might make the global and meet more of my cyber friends from MHF--we will see.


Hi Mavis

Sorry to hear about Italy, but it would be lovely to see you at the Global :wink:

Gerald


----------



## 92859

*rally round*

Greertings,

It is good that the hospital is accessible Mavis and that your visitors were able to visit.

You certainly seemed to have enjoyed your day out, it is good to meet up with friends again. I hope you like your new Suzuki Alto, is it the new version? Chris has the new Suzuki Splash now which she loves, but she wanted the automatic model.

It would be great for you to get to some rally's if you can, we certainly will attend those that we can in the car, and Jacquie and John (LadyJ) and Geoff (StAubyns) are coming over next week to Cleethorpes so we will certainly be seeing them and any others who come along.


----------



## LadyJ

Hi Mavis

Glad to see you are at home for a bit I bet Louie was pleased to see you little tinker that he is :lol: hope you can make the Global as I have just the job for you there :wink: mind you you will need to keep a clear head so no knocking back the Baylies :lol: 

Love to you and Ray

Jacquie & John


----------



## bobandjane

*Wishing you the very best*

Hi Mavis,
You know that Bob is the one to be looking on here all the time and something I said the other day made Bob think that I knew that you were in hospital. Well I did'nt know and Bob did not know what to say regarding posting on the forum, medical stuff just sends him into a spin. So I will just put my little bit... it was really nice rallying with you both at Lyme Regis, really took to you, think your dog could with a little whispering (ours needs a loud hailer) but you were really friendly. Spotted my first halogen cooker in a shop in Stratford, that's what Mavis was telling me about!!!! Had a good look, but did not buy. DID buy a modern haybox though, pretty much an electricity free slow cooker. Did one meal in it and very successfully. Pleased in fact, I had to make room, Bob's orders, so my old pan has gone to our daughter's house, most welcome too. 
Just want to say, please keep the faith and take everyday as it comes and always focus on the positive outcome. Love, Jane (and Bob) x


----------



## locovan

Hi
Louis is a changed dog --how do they sense it all.
He doesnt bark much now and is just flopping around my ankles.
He walks past ALL dogs when he goes for walks with Ray.
I have come home and had a look on the web pages about Asbestos and frightened myself so I wont do that again.
I cannot believe doing my washing in the 60's has lead to my illness.
I have had a good weekend and now ready to face this week ahead.
Im in the hands of the medical team.
Glad you are settled with your cooker Jane.


----------



## bobandjane

Hi Mavis,
Actually, regarding hounds, just finished a really good book, 'The Art Of Driving In The Rain', OK so it is a book of lies (novel) and it is rather sad in places... but the dog in it is great. If you get a your hands on a copy you would really enjoy it on many levels. Jane x


----------



## carol

The Internet is marvellous - but some of the information can worry you - make sure you use only the NHS Direct web site where at least the information is reliable. 

Fingers crossed that any test results etc., can allow you to remain positive in the face of adversity.... and just try to keep smiling.

Thinking of you

Carol


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Hi Mavis,

We'd just like to add our best wishes for a good result from your tests.

Keep fighting

Kev & Liz


----------



## moblee

Hello mavis,
I have only just found this post (sorry), best of luck for the test results.

You sent me this in April (I don't know if you remember??) Anyway I'm returning the Favour.


----------



## locovan

I had forgotten that thanks I loved it.
Music has played a big part in my life as I was on stage at 4 until 14 and then through my son I have met so many stars that he has been involved with.
As a treat he got me on stage at wembley with the Jordenaires(Elvis's backing Group) and I danced with them
I have played Guitar (well mimed)with Chicory Tip who I have a great relationship with.
Always been a show off. 

My favourite


----------



## moblee

Very nice mavis, 30 years ago for me :roll: :lol:


----------



## zulurita

Glad you are home for a bit Mavis.

All the very best for Wednesday and the "Tunnel"


----------



## Nora+Neil

Mavis.
Been offline for the passed 2 weeks and been thinking and praying for you.
Was so glad to see that you could come home and spend the weekend with Ray and Louie.
Our thoughts and prayer will be with you for Wed.xxxx


----------



## Hezbez

Mavis,

I have been away in France and I'm trying to catch up on the posts I've missed when I was away (only 1797 of them!).

I am shocked and saddened to hear about your plight. Although we haven't met in person (yet), you come across as a very warm and sincere human being...albeit with a generous helping of cheek and mischief thrown in :wink:. I've always enjoyed your posts.

Positive vibes coming your way.


----------



## Sonesta

Hi there Mavis,

I have not been on the forum much lately so I have only just come across this thread. 

I just want to let you know that I am thinking of you and would like to send you a great big cuddle.

What an amazing lady you are and how very positive you sound and your approach to life is an inspiration to us all. 

All the best my dear.  

Love and hugs.

Sue xxx


----------



## locovan

Thanks you two --Im in no-mans land at the moment.
The results of the Lung fluid is that there are cancel cells.
A consultants meeting was held Wednesday but my Doc hasn't the results from that meeting.
I have to wait another 3 weeks for my MRI Scan of my Spine and Airways.
Friday the 10th July but my Doc is trying to get that bought forward.

So I spend my time waiting.
This is a waiting game Im not happy playing though but I try and keep my chin up for my family.
I do play around on here but life is to short to be serious so lets have a party.
I also love the fact we are all Campers and have the same interest together.
Carry on Camping :lol:


----------



## catzontour

Mavis your sense of humour and playfulness, at what must be a very distressing time for you, is an example to us all.

I've enjoyed your posts enormously - you always make me smile.

Sue


----------



## locovan

Thanks Sue
I just want to bring it to peoples attention that this is a thing coming to the fore now and if my journey through it can help others.
We teenage wives didnt know how dangerous the Asbestos was in the 60's.
I would never have thought that washing Rays clothe's would do me harm when I retired.
His socks of coarse with his smelly feet--well thats another story :lol: :lol:


----------



## Zebedee

locovan said:


> I would never have thought that washing Rays clothe's would do me harm when I retired.


You would have Mave if his socks ponged like mine!! 8O :evil:

I am ever grateful to be 6' 3" . . . so my sniffer is a long way away from them!! :roll: :lol: :lol:

Dave


----------



## sallytrafic

{offtopic} I have lived my whole life blessed by the fact that I have fragrant feet  . Imagine then my distress last summer when coming in from a walk there was an awful pong which I quickly traced to my feet 
Luckily I also quickly found that it was something in the soles of my sandals that was reacting nastily. Trouble is these were hitech sport type footware that I couldn't afford to just bin so now I have to wear these hitech socks which I think are just about acceptable (as they dont reach my ankle bone) even in shorts.{offtopic}


A thread like this serves to remind me and other healthy individuals how lucky we are to have our health and how tenuous our grip on good. health may turn out to be.


----------



## Zebedee

sallytrafic said:


> A thread like this serves to remind me and other healthy individuals how lucky we are to have our health and how tenuous our grip on good. health may turn out to be.


It surely does Frank. (And not off topic in my opinion :wink: )

I'm sure Mavis won't be upset if I say (in complete honesty) that her plight has prompted me to think long and hard, and I decided yesterday to change our van for the latest model.

We are both, at present, blessed with that good health you mention, so I'm going to blow the cash on a new van and enjoy it while we can.

We are not usually into giving our vans a name, but I think when the new one arrives (not for months yet) it will have to be called "_*Mavis*_"!   

Dave

(P.S. That sounds a bit sexist "_*I* decided_" - but by perfectly mutual agreement I make the big financial decisions . . . in consultation of course.  )


----------



## locovan

Zeb I would be honoured to have a motorhome named after me in fact Ray said would you like him to paint a picture of me on Fablon to stick on --like they do Indians.

On a serious note we are looking at all info on web about Asbestos and we are shocked just where it is used.
http://www.asbestos.com/products/ 8O


----------



## locovan

Thought I could share my picture with you taken last week at Kent MCC Rally at Mount Ephriam where I spent a day.
You wouldnt think anything was the matter would you.
How decieving is that. :lol:


----------



## catzontour

Mavis, you look great. Like many people, I'm sure, I don't know what else to say. 

Keep smiling.

By the way, no, yer bum doesn't look big :lol: 

Sue


----------



## xgx

Hi Mavis

reading through the posts I thought 'she deserves a big hug!!'

...and that was before I'd seen the pic :wink:

I'm sure Ray will do the honours for me 'cos me arms aren't _that_ long..
:lol: :lol:


----------



## 92859

*keep smiling*

Greetings,

Nice to see you smiling Mavis, keep it up, we should all enjoy life whilst we can, it is good that you are able to keep going and don't forget there is light at the end of the tunnel.

We shall all be watching out for you as your results become available and the doctors are able to provide you with the treatment you deserve.

Zebedee, go for your new van, we did, although we had to sell ours in the end, Chris and I got three great years out of our ten years retirement dream and those are memories we shall keep forever.


----------



## Invicta

*Never put off till tomorrow what you can do today*! That was drummed into me time and time again by my mother.

If only anyone with health threats hanging over them such as Mavis and Humber-Traveller have could have their attitudes. Some just winge away instead of getting on with life and making the most of every day as these two are doing. They are a lesson to us all.

I have a friend who has medical problems but one is reluctant to ask how she is as she never fails to complain. She has other friends with health problems, one who has just been medically retired from a job she loved, but she never picks up the phone to ask how they are!

(Mavis I have just sent you a PM)


----------



## locovan

good morning.I was left instructions on how to access this by mavis. so here goes, She was admitted to guys at 4pm yesterday. Ive just had a phone call ,she has left her phone here. bad start. She has had the routine tests again last night, she has had an ECG this morning ready . She is scheduled for surgery at 3pm today. Ill keep you posted. ray


----------



## zulurita

Thanks Ray for info.

Will be thinking of Mavis today and if I may, also pray for her. Best wishes.


----------



## catzontour

Thanks for the update Ray. Please give Mavis my love and make sure you look after yourself too.

Sue


----------



## Invicta

Thanks for the info Ray. What a pity Mavis has left her phone behind. If she is likely to be in for a few days I expect you will be going to Guys to see her and will take her phone to her, (don't forget to take the charger!). If not let me know as David my Paramedic son in law, who Mavis met at Hamble, is on duty all over the weekend and may get a trip to London, he never knows.

I am having an op myself this afternoon on my left hand (about 3 pm) so will be out of touch for a few hours. I can let you have David's mobile phone number if you PM me.

Give Mavis my love when you next get to speak with her and hope all goes well for her.

Peggy x


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Keep your chin up Ray, fingers, arms and legs crossed, give ours to Mavis when you see her.

Kev n Liz


----------



## Motorhomersimpson

Hi Ray,

thanks for the update. Best wishes from me to you both at this time.

Rob


----------



## spykal

Hi Ray

Same from me.. we wish her soon well and soon home. 

Mike


----------



## Zebedee

Hi Mavis

Hope you can access the forum, or perhaps Ray will print out the well wishes for you. 

All the very best from us, and hope you are soon being a nuisance to us poor Mods again! :wink: :lol: :lol:

(Well, not "_again_" as you are never a pest, but we will let you misbehave a bit during your convalescence! :roll: :lol: :lol: )

Dave


----------



## greenasthegrass

Send her my regards as well please Ray. She will be fine my dad is back to usual grumpy self so he defo on the mend.

Love Greenie


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

Tel Mavis i miss the pms.

All the best to you both.


dave p


----------



## suedew

Hi Ray, Give my best to Mavis, her posts are a tonic, hope our good wishes will be the same for you both,
Sue x


----------



## Nora+Neil

Prays for Mavis.


----------



## clianthus

Hi Ray

Please tell Mavis Ken and I are thinking of her and our fingers and toes are all crossed as well.

Hope she's back on here soon, we miss her posts.


----------



## Hezbez

I'm sending lots of positive vibes to Mavis.
Hope she's back here posting soon.

Best wishes to you both.


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes

Sorry Mavis, I missed all of this thinking it was about swine flu!

Good luck and keep your spirits up.

Best wishes

Peter


----------



## locovan

Hello to all you kind people. I am on mavis`s computer and reading your loving wishes. I would like to answer you all personaly but there are too many. So please accept my thanks for your well wishes. I am sure when she comes home I will be a MHF widow again she will Iam sure read and thank you herself. As you see Jock and rita post updates for us, because I am a bit green here.
regards Ray


----------



## geraldandannie

Hi Ray

You're doing just fine. In fact, why don't you get yourself a user name (spouses go free, you know :wink: ) and get on here yourself?

It's nice to read the updates via Jock. Please send Mavis our best wishes.

Gerald and Annie


----------



## Rapide561

*Hello*

Hello Ray

Thanks for keeping us posted. I am sending a big hug and Jenny send a wave of the paw.

Russell


----------

